# OP <=> PG : Welches Kabel?  am OP15



## Tobi1910 (20 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Kabel.

*OP15-C1 an PC/Protool*

welches Kabel ist da das Richtige?

Mein S5 Kabel von IBH Softec geht leider nicht 

Gruß Tobi

PS: Danke für die Hilfe im vorraus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich kenne weder das OP15 noch das Kabel genau.

Wenn ich aber das Handbuch

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1887570

richtig verstehe, hat das OP15 im Vergleich zur
Steuerung keine Spannung ab der 15-poligen
Buchse - das IBH-Kabel benötigt diese aber
höchstwahrscheinlich.

Also ibh fragen oder Siemens-Kabel verwenden.


Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Tobi1910 (20 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

erst mal Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Hast Du eine Belegung für das Siemenskabel? und was ist das normale Siemenskabe?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Dezember 2006)

Die Pinbelegung ist entweder im OP oder im Kommunikationshandbuch nachzuschlagen.

Habe sie leider nicht zur Hand, währe aber toll für die FAQ.

pt


----------



## Tobi1910 (20 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

leider ist im Handbuch des OP15 keine Pinbelegung und es wir leider auch nur auf den Katalog ST80.1 verwissen.


   

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Dezember 2006)

Tobi1910 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider ist im Handbuch des OP15 keine Pinbelegung und es wir leider auch nur auf den Katalog ST80.1 verwissen.
> 
> ...



:???: 

Kapitel D bzw. ab Seite 151 ist die Belegung doch 
angegeben (siehe PDF oben). 

Auf den ST 80.1 wird zwar auch verwiesen, weil
es da wohl mal ein passendes Kabel zu kaufen gab.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Dezember 2006)

Nachtrag:

Sieht so aus dass die Schnittstelle eine 
Kombischnittstelle aus TTY und V24 ist, 
d. h. meiner Meinnung nach benötigt man 
gar keinen Wandler, sondern es reicht ein 
Nullmodem-Kabel:


```
OP                          PC
15  -- GND --------- GND --  5

 3  -- RxD ---\ /--- RxD --  2
               X
 4  -- TxD ---/ \--- TxD --  3

10  -- RTS ---\ /--- RTS --  7
               X
 5  -- CTS----/ \--- CTS --  8
```

Oder?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Tobi1910 (20 Dezember 2006)

Hört sich für mich auch so an, werde es heute abend testen...

Ich gebe dann noch Info ob alles gelaufen ist.

und noch vielen vielen Dank für die super Infos


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Dezember 2006)

Es ist ein Nullmodemkabel,

habe mal eins auf der Baustelle gebastelt, musste aber noch Brücken auf den Steckern löten, glaube ich habe R und T verbunden.

Vorher war keine Übertragung möglich.

pt


----------



## Tobi1910 (20 Dezember 2006)

> musste aber noch Brücken auf den Steckern löten, glaube ich habe R und T verbunden.


 
welche Pins sind das?


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Dezember 2006)

RxD   TxD

Aber erst mal wie oben versuchen, vieleicht hatte ich auch etwas verbockt.

pt


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Dezember 2006)

Noch ein Nachtrag:

Hier hatten wir das Thema schon mal:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=3118

Demnach könnte mann RTS/CTS weglassen,
dafür aber die Brücke PC-seitig einlöten.

Leider weiß ich auch nicht, ob am OP ein 
Unterschied zwischen 12 und 15 (jeweils 
Masse) ist.


----------



## Tobi1910 (20 Dezember 2006)

> Sieht so aus dass die Schnittstelle eine
> Kombischnittstelle aus TTY und V24 ist,
> d. h. meiner Meinnung nach benötigt man
> gar keinen Wandler, sondern es reicht ein
> ...


 

Das Kabel geht leider auch nicht

Fehler

Serielle Verbindung wird an COM 1 mit 9600 Baud aufgebaut...
 E4017: Protokollfehler Seriell Zeilen FFFF021BH
Keine Verbindung zum OP!

Hilfe......


Habt Ihr noch was?


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Dezember 2006)

Hast du den Link von Herrn Bäurle beachtet?


----------



## Tobi1910 (20 Dezember 2006)

Noch nicht schaue jetzt mal und geb es dann weiter ob es geht.


----------



## Tobi1910 (20 Dezember 2006)

Hallo

  

das hab ich auch schon probiert, geht auch nicht.

Der Link das ist auch ein OP7/17.

Vieleicht braucht der OP15-C1 ein anderes?  

Gruß Tobi


----------



## plc_tippser (20 Dezember 2006)

Tobi1910 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Im Leben nicht.


----------



## Tobi1910 (20 Dezember 2006)

OP 17 ist der Nachfolger glaub ich. Also werde es nochmal testen mit dem Kabel vom Link.


----------



## Tobi1910 (20 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

keine Chance es gehen beide Kabel nicht. Ich glaube es muß an was anderem liegen.

Gibt es Probleme mit Win XP Service Pack 2und ProTool 6.0 Service Pack 3?

Bekomme immer die gleich Meldung egal ob 1. Kabel oder 2. Kabel oder auch kein Kabel.

Der OP15 geht auch nicht auf Transfer Ready.

Was könnte es noch sein?



Nachtrag: Wenn ich mein Kabel von der CPU auf das OP stecke geht er in Transfer Ready? Was den das? Übertragen mit den beiden oben genannten Kabel geht ABER IMMER NOCH NICHT.


----------



## Tobi1910 (20 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Danke es hat viel Arbeit gekostet, aber es war die ganze Zeit die Com Schnittstelle die nicht wollte (Man glaubt es kaum)

Danke für die Mühe

Gruß Tobias


----------

